# My best shot (so far)



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Just thought I'd post a video of my best shot so far, tasted very nice. Equipment is my Rancilio Silva, Tiamo hand grinder and fresh beans from coffee compass.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The more I see of that shot glass, the more I think about purchasing one. Only thing stopping me is that I rarely drink neat espresso and already have a handful of espresso cups!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> The more I see of that shot glass, the more I think about purchasing one. Only thing stopping me is that I rarely drink neat espresso and already have a handful of espresso cups!


I like the science of pulling a shot and the glass makes it feel even more scientific   I think it's the geek in me. I do like my white espresso cups though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I occasionally use this espresso glass when I want to enjoy watching a double shot of espresso being pulled.










What's useful and different about it to the shot glass I have with measurements on, is that the mouth is quite wide which prevents either down stream of espresso trickling down the side!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I occasionally use this espresso glass when I want to enjoy watching a double shot of espresso being pulled.


I have that one, very nice.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool glass and lush looking shot. Downside of square espresso cups is it trickles out of the corners and will make you look like Day of the Unawake coffee zombie ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

See my edit above ^^^ in post #4


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> See my edit above ^^^ in post #4


It does look great in a clear shot glass


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Cool glass and lush looking shot. Downside of square espresso cups is it trickles out of the corners and will make you look like Day of the Unawake coffee zombie


Can imagine , this one doesn't seem to dribble though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For the occasional drinking of espresso, I use something like one of these.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> For the occasional drinking of espresso, I use something like one of these.


I like that one, where did you buy it from?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A man who frequents these parts and goes by the name of coffeechap. They have this cool black&white newspaper print on the exterior.










That's the waterproof Brewista Smart scales btw.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> A man who frequents these parts and goes by the name of coffeechap. They have this cool black&white newspaper print on the exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look cool, love those scales mine got wet and died until they dried out, just need to find the cheapest place for the a set of those Brewster ones.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Look no further than here


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Love your demitasses @DoubleShot, really nice and the shot of the espresso from above looks well tasty.

These are mine - Day of the Unawake coffee zombie specials, kindly purchased from Crate n Barrel from the US for me by the Hotmetalette, and next to it my lovely grey Acme ones from Caravan. She wasn't happy that I don't use the square ones - until I got her to try drinking from one!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Look no further than here


It's gone back up to £38! Lol I'm terrible for wanting a bargain


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Strike whilst the irons hot with regards to bargains as reduced prices don't always stick around long before increasing again!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I had these for Christmas very nice to drink from


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's "sideways espresso porn" you want (is that a thing?), I have these double wall glasses. Don't really use them since getting the Acme cups and they are a bit tall as you can see. BTW the 'shot' is Feroglobin, not some god-awful extraction. Just so the glass is visible. I'm not turning the machine on at this time of night and it was the closest thing to hand haha!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> If it's "sideways espresso porn" you want (is that a thing?), I have these double wall glasses. Don't really use them since getting the Acme cups and they are a bit tall as you can see. BTW the 'shot' is Feroglobin, not some god-awful extraction. Just so the glass is visible. I'm not turning the machine on at this time of night and it was the closest thing to hand haha!


Very deco looking glass I like that


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ohhh yeah! Owain I love those Pantone cups. As a designer I feel need a set on my desk. The Hotmetalette would love them too as she's into housey stuff and has recently discovered that Pantone is now trendy LOL! I've never thought a swatch book for controlling colour calibration would capture the imagination of the general public - normally when I discuss spot inks, 4c breakdowns, Barco monitors and calibrated lighting even the blokes at the printers go to sleep!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Ohhh yeah! Owain I love those Pantone cups. As a designer I feel need a set on my desk. The Hotmetalette would love them too as she's into housey stuff and has recently discovered that Pantone is now trendy LOL! I've never thought a swatch book for controlling colour calibration would capture the imagination of the general public - normally when I discuss spot inks, 4c breakdowns, Barco monitors and calibrated lighting even the blokes at the printers go to sleep!


It's always strange what becomes trendy, saying that if something is stylish it will get spotted eventually


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Pantone have done an incredible transformation from geeky niche tech market for printers and designers which is a dwindling market due to digital age and also people not wanting to spend the extra getting a quality print job done any more. Nowadays 'ok' is good enough for a lot of people sadly. So it was either luck or genius that they diversified into homewares for the design-conscious. A bit of clever spotting of the way things were heading combined with clocking onto the trend with interior design and housey stuff.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Shot looks a bit light, what was your recipe?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Shot looks a bit light, what was your recipe?


15 grams aiming for 1:2 output, 15g in 30g out, it tasted good, tried 14 grams the day before with a loser and tighter grind, firmer and lighter tamp and it was acrid, the hand grinder is perhaps not as adjustable as a better grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

owain said:


> 15 grams aiming for 2:1 output, it tasted good, tried 14 grams the day before with a loser and tighter grind, firmer and lighter tamp and it was acrid, the hand grinder is perhaps not as adjustable as better grinder.


This is gonna be really picky , but its easier to keep terminology the same across everyone

so 1:2 - in this case 15 g in 30 g out - someone somewhere might think you are using 15 g in and getting 7.5 g out

.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

mmmmmmmm...

ristrettoey

View attachment 18803


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is gonna be really picky , but its easier to keep terminology the same across everyone
> 
> so 1:2 - in this case 15 g in 30 g out - someone somewhere might think you are using 15 g in and getting 7.5 g out
> 
> .


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that after reading 2:1 output mentioned above.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is gonna be really picky , but its easier to keep terminology the same across everyone
> 
> so 1:2 - in this case 15 g in 30 g out - someone somewhere might think you are using 15 g in and getting 7.5 g out
> 
> .


My bad edited


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@owain

A few more photos of espresso cup you expressed an interest in.




























Made by Point, Italy by the looks of the base. Perhaps that will make it easier to search for?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @owain
> 
> A few more photos of espresso cup you expressed an interest in.
> 
> ...


Thank you I love how they look, I'll have a search


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Shot looks a bit light, what was your recipe?


Did you mean light in colour or light in weight?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Weight


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Weight


Yeah I stopped it a little early I mistimed it the scale started off minus 0.04 as its been playing up since it got wet, counting backwards and all sorts, but still stopped too early, i think I'll get the Brewista ones that a few people have mentioned


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh my word. Oh my. Oh my word! Beautiful!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh my word! Oh my. Oh my word! Beautiful


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Sunday shots


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

One click finer on the grind, crema is more oily, glossier mouth feel flavour is rounded full with distinct highlights, treacle fruit taste like dates lovely .. Yup it took a while to pour


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Lovely extraction


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @owain
> 
> A few more photos of espresso cup you expressed an interest in.
> 
> ...


I found them Nuova Point Sorrento, looks like I'll have to order some ☕


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful cups, will be seeking some of these out.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I spent years trying to find Nuova Point cups back in the day ... cant really justify them now with all the other cuts I have ..... beautiful things though


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Beautiful cups, will be seeking some of these out.


http://beans.at/en/nuova-point-thick-walled-espresso-cup-sorrento.html


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

New beans, run a little faster than I normally like but still nice mouth feel, crema, oils and tasted good


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lovely tiger stripe


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> For the occasional drinking of espresso, I use something like one of these.


Yeah always looks great in one of those


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

With the Mazzer dialled in I am loving the quality of this shot ☕















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There's something really lovely about getting the grind just right isn't there! I'm about to switch beans but I'm waiting until I can drink 5 espressos with out it being commented on!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> There's something really lovely about getting the grind just right isn't there! I'm about to switch beans but I'm waiting until I can drink 5 espressos with out it being commented on!


Yeah I love the technical side of it, I'm looking for some new beans now. That was quite a fruity coffee, with thick mouth feel of black current (I read that on the pack) , it's really nice though. I find traditional Italian espresso a little dark, and that it also leaves acetate finish I guess a bit like pear drops is the best way to describe it. So prefer a lighter roast but still suitably espresso. There so much choice between rave and coffee compass I'm struggling to decide


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Think we have matching scales too. Are yours slow to react? I had a different eBay set which were more responsive but only do 200g, so not much use.

I'm about to crack open a third bag from rave. I'll have a think about pear drops when I do as it's Italian Job which I guess you would hate. I also got one from redtail that was offered on here.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Think we have matching scales too. Are yours slow to react? I had a different eBay set which were more responsive but only do 200g, so not much use.
> 
> I'm about to crack open a third bag from rave. I'll have a think about pear drops when I do as it's Italian Job which I guess you would hate. I also got one from redtail that was offered on here.


The scales got wet they do bizarre things like count up on their own, even after drying out. I'll get a new set, not sure if I should go for the Brewista smart scale £40 is a lot for something that seems to get mixed reviews, I had the Gusto gold from coffee compass that was what I'd say is a traditional Italian espresso. My favourite coffees have been from Pact so far, fruit and nut espresso, La Florida, and that one in the video is Kigoma espresso really nice, if you fancy a bag for £1 just use my code OWAIN-4M2FNA


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Love these Nuova Point cups















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gosh they are lovely.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

beautiful cups,, and a very nice looking shot too


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> beautiful cups,, and a very nice looking shot too


Thank you, the super jolly is brilliant getting so much more out of the beans ☕


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Back to the Rancilio this morning, I was neglecting her a little in favour of the La Pavoni ☕


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Woke up the Rancilio 1:2 ratio espresso, 30g output in 30seconds


----------



## AntonNyagolov (Aug 1, 2016)

That's what I'm calling barista goal









An here is a personalised cup from me


----------



## AntonNyagolov (Aug 1, 2016)

AntonNyagolov said:


> That's what I'm calling barista goals ratio 1:2 18 in , 36 out , pretty sweet and balanced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Sunday !!!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

AntonNyagolov said:


> That's what I'm calling barista goal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Ethiopian G1 Natural Gutiti, beautiful bean from rave


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice cup! I like that.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> Very nice cup! I like that.


Nuova point, I bought them online from Vienna the link is in one of my posts


----------

